
Show HN: FreakonomicsBooks – List of All books discussed in Freakonomics podcast - djug
http://freakonomicsbooks.com/
======
djug
I am a big fan of freakonomics podcast, I think it is the only podcast that I
have listened to all of its episodes (more than 300).

what I like more about freekonomics is the quality of the great books they
usually discuss in their podcasts, they do even interview their authors
sometimes.

Since I’m always seeking new good books to read, I’ve gone ahead and collected
all of their books in one easy to use website, not only to fill my own need,
but for anyone interested in this great list.

If you and me are in the same club, feel free visit and share

